# Ich will mit Java Internetseiten bauen, aber wo hosten?



## facilityManager (6. Dez 2008)

Komme aus der PHP-Ecke und bin auf Java umgestiegen. Jetzt habe ich das große Problem, das keiner der mir bekannten Hoster zu "zivilien Preisen" das Hosting von Java-Anwendungen bietet! Ich meine 200 Euro pro Monat sind recht viel für den Anfang.

Wo macht ihr das?

facilityManager


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (6. Dez 2008)

Am besten holst du dir einen Virtuellen Server / VHost und installierst das ganze dort selber. Sollte so 10-15€ im monat kosten


----------



## Gast (6. Dez 2008)

Wo denn? Bei Domainfactory gibt es das nicht! Habe dort angerufen, die bieten keinerlei Server mit Remote Desktop Zugriff.


----------



## gex (6. Dez 2008)

Kommt darauf an was du betreiben möchtest, meiner Meinung nach macht es aber wenig Spass
sich selber zum einen Virtuellen Server zu kümmern.

Es gibt schon Java-Hostings, bspw. http://rimuhosting.com/java-hosting

Grüsse


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (7. Dez 2008)

Einen (sehr kleinen) virtuellen Server gibt es bei Proplay (http://www.proplay.biz/) für 1.99 im Monat. Vielleicht reicht das ja - zum ausprobieren zumindest.


----------



## facilityManager (7. Dez 2008)

Kann ich auf so einem virtuellen Server denn alles installieren was ich will? Also z.B. auch eine bestimmte Datenbankanwendung, und ähnliches?


----------



## guenni81 (7. Dez 2008)

facilityManager hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann ich auf so einem virtuellen Server denn alles installieren was ich will? Also z.B. auch eine bestimmte Datenbankanwendung, und ähnliches?


Jepp, du kannst alles mögliche an Software installieren was du willst. Aber denk bitte auch daran, dass du dich um die Sicherheit des Servers kümmern mußt.


----------



## ulf (9. Dez 2008)

Also eine Abfrage bei Google hat mir u.a. diese Anbieter geliefert:

http://www.mirsky.de/

http://www.nine.ch/webhosting/plans

http://www.inetsolutions.de/java_hosting.html

Geht also doch deutlich günstiger ;-) Oder eben die genannten Alternativen. Ich habe einen kompletten Server für 59,- EUR im Monat mit mehr als Genug Dampf für Tomcat. Aber um die Maschine muss man sich natürlich selbst kümmern, ohne Kenntnisse in Linux und den diversen Diensten sieht's da also eher schlecht aus.


----------



## jtsfds132 (5. Feb 2009)

mammamia;


----------



## homer65 (5. Feb 2009)

Ich bin bei http://www.dogado.de 
Dort kostet ein V-Server ca 10 Euro/Monat


----------



## jtsfds115 (5. Feb 2009)

mammamia; norpace cr; cheap synaral; extreme thyrocin online; purchase stress gum; buy penis extender deluxe girth; buy generic soothenol; stress gum; generic herbal soma; extreme detox; penis growth patch online; male sexual tonic; buy extreme detox online; buy mental booster online; order testosterone booster patch; corticyn trimplex; breast enlargement patch; ephedraxin; medithin; extendaquin; extreme detox; online midamor; online hangover helper; women attracting pheromones cheap; buy noxide; maximum lipotropics online; ribocree; nymphomax; generic female sexual oil; ed strips; buy high absorption magnesium; viagra super active; ribocree; generic levitra professional; generic chloromint; extendaquin; liposafe; generic extreme detox; chloromint; buy slimpulse; hoodia weight loss gum cheap; order probalan; shuddha guggulu; herbolax; buy liponexol; hgh booster online; order testosterone booster patch; order penis extender standard; evegen; penis extender standard; advantage carb blocker; insect repellant patch online;


----------



## jtsfds310 (5. Feb 2009)

mammamia;


----------



## helmjava (5. Feb 2009)

Sie können mit http://javaprovider.net versuchen


----------



## jtsfds336 (8. Feb 2009)

mammamia; prozac; buy prozac; prozac online order; prozac; buy prozac; prozac; buy prozac; prozac; uk prozac generic; order prozac; prozac; prozac; buy prozac; prozac; order prozac; uk buy prozac; prozac; prozac; buy prozac online; prozac; prozac online order; prozac; online prozac; prozac; prozac; prozac; order generic prozac online; prozac; prozac; purchase generic prozac; prozac; prozac; prozac; order prozac; prozac online order; prozac; prozac online purchase; prozac; generic prozac uk; buy prozac; buy prozac; prozac; uk prozac generic; prozac; cheap prozac online; prozac buy; generic prozac uk; buy generic prozac; generic prozac online; prozac; buy prozac; prozac; buy cheap generic prozac; prozac online buy; buy generic prozac online;


----------



## jtsfds238 (14. Feb 2009)

mammamia; propecia; propecia; propecia; generic propecia; propecia; propecia order; propecia buy; propecia; propecia online; order propecia; buy cheap generic propecia; uk propecia; propecia online; online propecia; propecia; buy propecia; propecia; buy propecia; propecia order; order propecia; order propecia; order cheap propecia; propecia; propecia online; buy propecia usa; propecia; propecia buy; uk buy propecia; buy propecia; buy propecia canada; propecia online; order propecia; propecia; buy generic propecia;


----------

